

Node.js PaaS Nodejitsu Open-Sources Several Tools - bitcoin
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/06/nodejitsu-open-source-nodejs.php

======
js4all
Nodejitsu did a lot for the node community by releasing some of their tools.
Other offerings like nodester and nodester based solutions where only possible
because of them, at least in such a short time.

------
evangineer
I knew about most of those projects before but the Haibu node.js application
server is new to me:

<https://github.com/nodejitsu/haibu>

